# after finally totally accepting myself i finally...



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

became legit more humble, i dont care about meaningless validation anymore, i dont care about getting as many meaningless lays to bandaid my deep down insecurity back than,

finally feel free, i can finally follow my passions and wakeup everyday and think i am going to have so much fun

Few months ago i was scared to be alone but now i am scared to be surrounded with people i feel alone

I am not better than someone else, everyone is the same in my eyes only thing how i judge you is how you are personality wise



fuck ego you can think you are amazing to others your ego dont exist,
you can have confidence about yourself but you need to back it up so you dont look arrogant
be nice to everyone, fuck lookism, because someone looks better doesnt mean he is better
only person you need to mog, is yourself 1 month ago
have fun in life, dont care about materialism, the things you end up owning end up owing you
dont flex on people like money or lays, we buy things, we dont need with the money we dont have, to impress people we dont like
you need to love yourself first, before loving others ( when i was insecure i still was looking for women attention every single day now i just go with the flow and do things i like and they legit come to you)
follow your passions trying to make a career of it
looks open doors because people will make better descions for you because looks halo, but personality keeps you inside
long term relationship moggs meaningless lays, better have 1000 good moments with one girl you love than 1000 moments with random girls you dont like personalitywise
choose how you want to dress, dont care about others who are judging you, they are also scared to lose their ''status'' if they didnt wear what everyone wearing rn aka dont be boring like everyone create your own style
surround yourself with people that totally accepts you so you can be yourself
do things you love without putting someone down


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

ty guys this 2.5 years was such a rollercoaster for me here


----------



## Vietnam (Jun 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

Vietnam said:


> View attachment 1753437


🥰


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Jun 26, 2022)

Lars said:


> ty guys this 2.5 years was such a rollercoaster for me here


what were the main things you learned? I gotta leave this before I am mentally unable to


----------



## traveler (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Lihito (Jun 26, 2022)

bro dont get me wrong i like you but you always seemed so , "empty" to me

most westerners tbh , its like you guys have no soul


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

Lihito said:


> bro dont get me wrong i like you but you always seemed so , "empty" to me
> 
> most westerners tbh , its like you guys have no soul


hahaha can you explain why i sound empty curious


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

bkr2906 said:


> what were the main things you learned? I gotta leave this before I am mentally unable to



fuck ego you can think you are amazing to others your ego dont exist,
you can have confidence about yourself but you need to back it up so you dont look arrogant
be nice to everyone, fuck lookism, because someone looks better doesnt mean he is better
only person you need to mog, is yourself 1 month ago
have fun in life, dont care about materialism, the things you end up owning end up owing you 
dont flex on people like money or lays, we buy things we dont need with the money we dont have to impress people we dont like
you need to love yourself first, before loving others ( when i was insecure i still was looking for women attention every single day now i just go with the flow and do things i like and they legit come to you)
follow your passions trying to make a career of it
looks open doors because people will make better descions for you because looks halo, but personality keeps you inside
long term relationship moggs meaningless lays, better have 1000 good moments with one girl you love than 1000 moments with random girls you dont like personalitywise
wear how you want to dress, dont care about others who are judging you, they are also scared to lose their ''status'' if they didnt wear what everyone wearing rn aka dont be boring like everyone create your own style


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 26, 2022)

Usually chads are down-to-earth people. This is because they don't have to prove themselves to others or themselves.


----------



## Lihito (Jun 26, 2022)

Lars said:


> hahaha can you explain why i sound empty curious


Like if i was you with them looks i would talk about philosophy , blackpill foids , laugh at them , play around , 

most protestant type countries seem like this , like you guys say very little and just kinda stand around at parties with your glasses half full contemplating life while balkan ogre shoots ak47 at the wedding


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Usually chads are down-to-earth people. This is because they don't have to prove themselves to others or themselves.


this. the real ascension is just accepting yourself in the end. thanks guys


----------



## Lihito (Jun 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Usually chads are down-to-earth people. This is because they don't have to prove themselves to others or themselves.


thats why im not down to earth


----------



## Lihito (Jun 26, 2022)

Lars said:


> fuck ego you can think you are amazing to others your ego dont exist,
> you can have confidence about yourself but you need to back it up so you dont look arrogant
> be nice to everyone, fuck lookism, because someone looks better doesnt mean he is better
> only person you need to mog, is yourself 1 month ago
> ...


emotional

i like this character arc


----------



## Lihito (Jun 26, 2022)

guys im having my SAT rn and im gonna do maths bad i didnt study


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

Lihito said:


> Like if i was you with them looks i would talk about philosophy , blackpill foids , laugh at them , play around ,
> 
> most protestant type countries seem like this , like you guys say very little and just kinda stand around at parties with your glasses half full contemplating life while balkan ogre shoots ak47 at the wedding


why should i hate on women, women arent bad they just have high standards because they have alot of choice, my standards also skyrocketed to the moon rn before i am even going on a date with her because i am rn only dating girls i really like personality wise,

the only thing you need to hate is lookism not women, dont hate the player hate the fucking game


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 26, 2022)

Lihito said:


> thats why im not down to earth


If you are 10/10 gigachad, you don't have to go put down other men, because you know that you are GL and others know that too.

If you are 5/10, you might have problems with your confidence and resort to putting down other men. You might have to prove to other 5/10 men that you are "better" than them. 

Warren Buffet doesn't have to flex his money (he actually lives quite frugally). On the other hand, some not-so-rich people buy status symbols to signal to others that they are rich when they actually aren't.


----------



## Lars (Jun 26, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> If you are 10/10 gigachad, you don't have to go put down other men, because you know that you are GL and others know that too.
> 
> If you are 5/10, you might have problems with your confidence and resort to putting down other men. You might have to prove to other 5/10 men that you are "better" than them.
> 
> Warren Buffet doesn't have to flex his money (he actually lives quite frugally). On the other hand, some not-so-rich people buy status symbols to signal to others that they are rich when they actually aren't.


this.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Lars said:


> why should i hate on women, women arent bad they just have high standards because they have alot of choice, my standards also skyrocketed to the moon rn before i am even going on a date with her because i am rn only dating girls i really like personality wise,
> 
> the only thing you need to hate is lookism not women, dont hate the player hate the fucking game


Hating women is retarded.

If you would be a woman, let's say 6/10, and you would get sex from 8/10 men and better, would you do it? Yes, you would.

Would you spend your twenties having ONS with GL guys and then get a normie tier boyfriend (because 6/10 can't get a chad boyfriend)? Yes, you would. 

If you would get endless validation from men, would that affect how you view yourself? Yes, it would.

Women behave perfectly rationally.


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 27, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Usually chads are down-to-earth people. This is because they don't have to prove themselves to others or themselves.


halo effect
you're not accounting for the many full of themselves shits


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> halo effect
> you're not accounting for the many full of themselves shits


Some of them don't behave well, I agree with that. The are dickheads in every group of men. But many behave well.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Jun 27, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Hating women is retarded.
> 
> If you would be a woman, let's say 6/10, and you would get sex from 8/10 men and better, would you do it? Yes, you would.
> 
> ...


 I'm not gonna give women kudos for having disdain towards me, especially over something I had no control over. Which is my looks.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 27, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> I'm not gonna give women kudos for having disdain towards me, especially over something I had no control over. Which is my looks.


No one said you should give them kudos for having disdain towards you.


----------



## Lars (Jun 27, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> I'm not gonna give women kudos for having disdain towards me, especially over something I had no control over. Which is my looks.


yeah but dont be mad at them they date wouldnt date down if they can date someone better, you would do the same if you were in their shoes


----------



## Lihito (Jun 27, 2022)

Lars said:


> why should i hate on women, women arent bad they just have high standards because they have alot of choice, my standards also skyrocketed to the moon rn before i am even going on a date with her because i am rn only dating girls i really like personality wise,
> 
> the only thing you need to hate is lookism not women, dont hate the player hate the fucking game


I mean its not just that , Like i cant envison myself living in the west because to you guys everything is calculated and every little gift and decision is wieved as some For of "give me back" and usually you dont Joke much about war crimes you Always Joke about black pete and im general West is a normie society where you cant see much crazines i love about Balkan , it feels to sterile and watched


----------



## Kroker (Jun 27, 2022)

So you won't do genio?


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jun 27, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Hating women is retarded.
> 
> If you would be a woman, let's say 6/10, and you would get sex from 8/10 men and better, would you do it? Yes, you would.
> 
> ...


What's the point of interacting with women, hiring them, going out with them, etc. when you are unattractive though?

You know they won't treat you well and that they think poorly of you due to lookism. This is rational, this is their nature.

But refusing to interact with women when it's not in your benefit as an unattractive man therefore seems stupid asf. 
It's better to avoid which is what hatred partly is I guess.


----------



## LMSMaxxer (Jun 27, 2022)

Easier to accept yourself when you're good looking.


----------



## NegativeNorwood (Jun 27, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Hating women is retarded.
> 
> If you would be a woman, let's say 6/10, and you would get sex from 8/10 men and better, would you do it? Yes, you would.
> 
> ...



This, 100% agree. Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Toth's thot (Jun 27, 2022)

LMSMaxxer said:


> Easier to accept yourself when you're good looking.


nah its all bout da vibes and positive vibrations 🤙🤙


----------



## Crusile (Jun 27, 2022)

Lars said:


> became legit more humble, i dont care about meaningless validation anymore, i dont care about getting as many meaningless lays to bandaid my deep down insecurity back than,
> 
> finally feel free, i can finally follow my passions and wakeup everyday and think i am going to have so much fun
> 
> ...


Cute autism


----------



## Patient A (Jun 27, 2022)

Lars said:


> ty guys this 2.5 years was such a rollercoaster for me here


all we said was sort your skin out and get a genioplasty


----------



## Patient A (Jun 27, 2022)

Kroker said:


> So you won't do genio?


----------



## buflek (Jun 27, 2022)

i seriously wish i could think like that

but whenever i see a fat person, an ethnic or disabled person i cant help but think bad about them


----------



## Lars (Jun 27, 2022)

buflek said:


> i seriously wish i could think like that
> 
> but whenever i see a fat person, an ethnic or disabled person i cant help but think bad about them


they didnt choose to be born that way not saying they are bad but they didnt choose


----------



## Lars (Jun 27, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Cute autism


self reflection


----------



## Lars (Jun 27, 2022)

Kroker said:


> So you won't do genio?


not now and maybe never i am already happy what i achieved


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jun 27, 2022)

Lars said:


> why should i hate on women, women arent bad they just have high standards because they have alot of choice, my standards also skyrocketed to the moon rn before i am even going on a date with her because i am rn only dating girls i really like personality wise,
> 
> the only thing you need to hate is lookism not women, dont hate the player hate the fucking game


I agree hating women makes no sense- if youve got a pessimistic view of humanity in general I can understand that

but to think women are at their core bad and men are at their core good is jsut wrong on so many levels


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 27, 2022)

Lars said:


> became legit more humble, i dont care about meaningless validation anymore, i dont care about getting as many meaningless lays to bandaid my deep down insecurity back than,
> 
> finally feel free, i can finally follow my passions and wakeup everyday and think i am going to have so much fun
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bvnny. (Jun 27, 2022)

Being down to earth is cringe  schizophreniamax and commit hate crimes or nothing tbh


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jun 27, 2022)

B


Lars said:


> became legit more humble, i dont care about meaningless validation anymore, i dont care about getting as many meaningless lays to bandaid my deep down insecurity back than,
> 
> finally feel free, i can finally follow my passions and wakeup everyday and think i am going to have so much fun
> 
> ...


I had this humbling moment youve just had before I 'ascended' or improved (still on journey)

But I'm a lot more grateful now you are right Bhai

You're becoming well rounded


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jun 27, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Hating women is retarded.
> 
> If you would be a woman, let's say 6/10, and you would get sex from 8/10 men and better, would you do it? Yes, you would.
> 
> ...


My female twin in parallell universe is probably a raging whore who would fuck @Amnesia in the back of his car in the parking lot of the nightclub he works at hahaha
Then cries next day when non NT amnesia doesn't want to.see her
She thinks he's slaying other girls
When he's really just sat along in his apartment staring at the wall


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Jun 27, 2022)

@Wallenberg giga high iq sociologist


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 27, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @Wallenberg giga high iq sociologist


Jfl


----------



## Foreverbrad (Jun 30, 2022)

No, I don't think I will ever be able to accept:

Having my face cut open repeatedly.
My bones sawed through.
Titanium and plastic screwed to my skull.
Thousands of steroid injections.
Hundreds of thousands in lifetime cost.
30+ years shortened life expectancy.
Being too old by the end of it all to get a virgin girl anyway.

I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't. If you start with a bad base and require these levels of looksmaxing there is no acceptable outcome that doesn't require you to make huge sacrifices one way or another.

So yes, be humble and thankful for your good base, we are not all so fortunate.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 30, 2022)

Vietnam said:


> View attachment 1753437


i believe it.jpg


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 30, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> I agree hating women makes no sense- if youve got a pessimistic view of humanity in general I can understand that


i still do and i think its justified on both, from the point of the blackpill, sorry i cant help it, but i wouldnt say its hate, more like intense disgust for both, and for normies too
because i know milimetrically how women operate and can predict their interactions with the opposite sex, i no longer desire an LTR
neither interacting with normies/ non blk pilled men that much/ socializing
anymore....


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jun 30, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> i still do and i think its justified on both, from the point of the blackpill, sorry i cant help it, but i wouldnt say its hate, more like intense disgust for both, and for normies too
> because i know milimetrically how women operate and can predict their interactions with the opposite sex, i no longer desire an LTR
> neither interacting with normies/ non blk pilled men that much/ socializing
> anymore....


Men are the same


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 30, 2022)

Lars u saw the light son.  Well done


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 30, 2022)

* OP says he no longer wants validation
* Posts a thread looking for validation about the fact he is no longer seeking validation


----------



## Lars (Jun 30, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> * OP says he no longer wants validation
> * Posts a thread looking for validation about the fact he is no longer seeking validation


i am just posting my learnings i am almost not active anymore here and i found the love of my life


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 30, 2022)

Lars said:


> i am just posting my learnings i am almost not active anymore here and i found the love of my life


Very similar experience here. Such a roller coaster looking back on the 3+ years here. Great thread and poster 🗣️


----------



## 2022Best (Jun 30, 2022)

wish me good luck because. I just got started my looksmaxing journey and not for women at all, I am already humbel, hope I will be to able to say the same when I reach my genetic potential.


----------



## Lars (Jun 30, 2022)

2022Best said:


> wish me good luck because. I just got started my looksmaxing journey and not for women at all, I am already humbel, hope I will be to able to say the same when I reach my genetic potential.


watch out for the ego boost you get from looks halo 2020-2022 my ego was to the moon now i dont care anymore


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jul 1, 2022)

I think your experience and thus end mindset differs to the actual non-attractive people on the forum (myself included), many of us are of above average height, have softmaxxed completely, sub 12% bf, gymaxxed, clear skin, hair/grooming on point and have tried to put ourselves out there and failed miserably or are forced to LTR obese or deformed women because our looksmatch or slightly below doesn’t want us.

The only way out is multiple surgeries that take time, money and massive mental toll, most surgeries won’t even ascend most us to a substantial level.

So if your pushed to dial everything in, get multiple surgeries (breaking bones in your face, bleeding, coughing blood for days, planning, consultations, time off work) just to potential partake in a relatively common human experience, it’s nearly impossible not to hate women. 

@Wallenberg @DoctorLooksmax, most of us guys here who are in the above situation, have most likely looksmaxxed harder then yourselves and still failed.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 1, 2022)

Lihito said:


> bro dont get me wrong i like you but you always seemed so , "empty" to me
> 
> most westerners tbh , its like you guys have no soul


It's the byproduct of living a life of sin and hedonism. Just pray that they realize it and accept Jesus before it's too late.


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jul 1, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> * OP says he no longer wants validation
> * Posts a thread looking for validation about the fact he is no longer seeking validation


Typical foid behavior. He needs T


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 1, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> I think your experience and thus end mindset differs to the actual non-attractive people on the forum (myself included), many of us are of above average height, have softmaxxed completely, sub 12% bf, gymaxxed, clear skin, hair/grooming on point and have tried to put ourselves out there and failed miserably or are forced to LTR obese or deformed women because our looksmatch or slightly below doesn’t want us.
> 
> The only way out is multiple surgeries that take time, money and massive mental toll, most surgeries won’t even ascend most us to a substantial level.
> 
> ...


Jesus was described as not attractive, but was able to influence billions with his teachings.

“(Jesus) had no beauty or majesty to attract us to him, nothing in his appearance that we should desire him” - Isaiah 53:2

Outward beauty is fleeting, but men and women whose judgment is impaired by sin place undue importance on it. It only matters for those looking to partake in fornication and lust, both of which are sins. God’s perspective is different.

“The LORD does not look at the things man looks at. Man looks at the outward appearance, but the LORD looks at the heart" - Samuel 16:7

You were saved from partaking in a sin. You should be thankful. Now what's most important is that you find a woman who has the same purpose in life as you - to glorify God in all you do, and is mature enough to realize that devilish tricks to provoke lust aren't as important as inner purpose and your heart. You'll find that your physical attraction to each other increases daily and lasts for a lifetime unlike the secular sinners who only rely on physical beauty.


----------



## Deleted member 18506 (Jul 2, 2022)

True I can relate to it, I did finally accepted whom I am and for what I stand for and my ego was through the roof, and it was more driven by how people treat me, the more people treat me like king the more spoiled I became. One positive outcome is that I became more kind and helpful to people as miror effect. My looksmaxing was ego and not for pussy. Once I am done with my height maxing, I will close this chapter of my life and find something else i coud obsesses over or perhaps make a career out tho I doubt. Looksmaxing was one of the best decision I ever made .


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

BugeyeBigNoseCurry said:


> Typical foid behavior. He needs T


almost didnt post anything this month here i dont even care anymore, still here for new info and to help people


----------



## tents (Jul 24, 2022)

easy to not want validation after being gl getting tonnes of lays, gl feeling this way while being giga receded and having no chance at a decent life no matter how much effort u put in.


----------



## Lars (Jul 24, 2022)

tents said:


> easy to not want validation after being gl getting tonnes of lays, gl feeling this way while being giga receded and having no chance at a decent life no matter how much effort u put in.


true thats why we looksmax


----------

